# UTV fire hazards



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Another reminder to buy a fire extinguisher for your UTV'S this fall. 
I have been in two different UTV'S that have caught fire for different reasons. 

First incident Can am brand new first trip out caught fire when the fire retardent or heat resistant material shielding the plastic under the drink holders fell on the exaust pipe. Luckily we had a cooler full of water to poor through the drink holders and it put the fire out. Bought a fire extinguisher after that trip.

Second incident yamaha rihno caught fire because I left the emergency break on and drove about 500 yards before I noticed. The break is next to the skid plates. The skid plates can get built up with dirt and weeds. The dirt and weed are in direct contact with the disk break. So keep an eye out in this area and keep clean. The break got hot and when I got off I heard the fire grabbed the extinguisher and put it out. Could have been a total disaster if I hadn't had the extinguisher! Flames were already a foot high when I noticed them.

Third incident yahama rihno was caused by shoddy work performed by replacing fuel filter by the 4 wheeler store at the point of the mountain. They used zip ties and plastic fittings to connect fuel hoses together. The plastic fittings looked like windshield wiper fittings for a car. Needless to say the zip ties came off and the plastic fittings broke and fuel leaked all over the hot exaust pipe. Luckily no fire started. I parked it and walked back to the truck, drove into town and bought copper fuel line fittings and hose clamps. Don't reccomend repair work from that store! 


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good to know, I thought it was only a Polaris problem. It must be scary driving and seeing flames coming from your machine.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

When the grass is as dry as it is you can't get the fire extinguisher off fast enough. What's freaked me out more is how often it can happen and for different reasons. I drive them more then most because of my job and that might be the reasons I've had more bad luck. Hopefully someone will learn from my experiences and avoid a disaster.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Definitely a good thing to keep in mind. Glad you haven't been hurt!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Done. Ordered one a week ago and it's arrived and installed.


.


----------

